# Intel Wifi Link 5100 AGN Progress. ndisgen? iwn?



## TzunTzai (Sep 5, 2009)

I have an Intel Wifi Link 5100 AGN on my Toshiba Satellite m305-s4910 laptop.

Progress anyone?

I haven't heard anything regarding the recent development of the iwn driver nor have I heard anything regarding the ndisgen issue that most people have been having with the current NETw5x32.inf and NETw5x32.sys WinXP drivers... Which apparently were fixed in Freebsd 8.0 Current. Actually, I'm going home in a few minutes to give ndisgen in 8.0-BETA3 a try. I'll update with the results.


----------



## TzunTzai (Sep 6, 2009)

8.0-BETA3 installed (Via MemStick.img... About time! 

msk0 works as long as I disable ACPI.

No luck with iwn0 or ndis0. I'll post the errors in a moment.


```
mskc0@pci0:7:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0xff501179 chip=0x435511ab rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Ltd)'
    device     = 'Marvell Yukon 88E8040T PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (88E8040T)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
none1@pci0:8:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x12018086 chip=0x42328086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Carte Intel WiFi Link 5100 AGN (Intel WiFi Link 5100)'
    class      = network
```


----------



## TzunTzai (Sep 6, 2009)

When I load iwn (kldload if_iwn) i receive the following error. 

dmesg


```
fwohci0: <1394 Open Host Controller Interface> mem 0xff501000-0xff501fff,
0xf4700000-0xf47007ff at device 1.0 on pci10
pcib0: unable to route slot 30 INTB
fwohci0: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: fwohci0 attach returned 6
fwohci0: <1394 Open Host Controller Interface> mem 0xff501000-0xff501fff,
0xf4700000-0xf47007ff at device 1.0 on pci10
pcib0: unable to route slot 30 INTB
fwohci0: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: fwohci0 attach returned 6
0#
```

fwohci0 ???

fwe0: <Ethernet over FireWire> on firewire0 ... ah ok. I guess I'll try to disable it.


----------



## TzunTzai (Sep 6, 2009)

And my Belkin Wireless G USB Adapter (F5D7050 v3) no longer works 

It worked wonderfully with Freebsd 7.2, but not 8.0

I'll post the dmesg in a bit.


----------



## paradox (Sep 6, 2009)

rebuild you kernel without fwohci


----------



## TzunTzai (Sep 7, 2009)

Never had this error before. Any ideas?


```
0# make buildkernel KERNCONF=KERNEL80

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Kernel build for KERNEL80 started on Sun Sep  6 18:06:59 CDT 2009
--------------------------------------------------------------
===> KERNEL80
mkdir -p /usr/obj/usr/src/sys

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> stage 1: configuring the kernel
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src/sys/i386/conf;  PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:
/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy
/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:
/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin  config  -d 
/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/KERNEL80  /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/KERNEL80
config: /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/KERNEL80: Unknown error: 0
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
0#
```


----------



## ale (Sep 7, 2009)

You probably made some mess in your KERNCONF


----------



## TzunTzai (Sep 7, 2009)

How might that have happened? I haven't touched anything in the src tree till this 1st compile.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 7, 2009)

You touched KERNEL80 ..


----------



## TzunTzai (Sep 7, 2009)

Ill post my kernel when I get in tonight.


----------



## nikobordx (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,
I tried the driver NETw5x32.sys under FreeBSD 8 and i have this error:


```
no match for _aulldvrm
no match for KeBugCheck
no match for KeRegisterBugCheckReasonCallback
no match for KeDeregisterBugCheckReasonCallback
ndis0: <Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN> mem 0xde000000-0xde001fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
ndis0: [ITHREAD]
ndis0: NDIS API version: 5.1
ndis0: NDIS ERROR: 40001b7c (unknown error)
ndis0: NDIS ERROR: c0001389 (unknown error)
ndis0: init handler failed
device_attach: ndis0 attach returned 6
```

Someone knows what to do?

Nicolas.


----------



## paradox (Sep 7, 2009)

Try to find an older version of ndis drivers


----------



## TzunTzai (Sep 8, 2009)

We were having the same issue with previous ndis versions from 7.x



			
				paradox said:
			
		

> Try to find an older version of ndis drivers


----------



## paradox (Sep 8, 2009)

i mean intel driver not freebsd if_ndis


----------



## TzunTzai (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok, here's my kernel...


```
cpu		I686_CPU
ident		KERNEL80

makeoptions	DEBUG=-g		# Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols

options 	SCHED_ULE		# ULE scheduler
options 	PREEMPTION		# Enable kernel thread preemption
options 	INET			# InterNETworking
#options 	INET6			# IPv6 communications protocols
options 	SCTP			# Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options 	FFS			# Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options 	SOFTUPDATES		# Enable FFS soft updates support
options 	UFS_ACL			# Support for access control lists
options 	UFS_DIRHASH		# Improve performance on big directories
options 	UFS_GJOURNAL		# Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options 	MD_ROOT			# MD is a potential root device
options 	NFSCLIENT		# Network Filesystem Client
options 	NFSSERVER		# Network Filesystem Server
options 	NFSLOCKD		# Network Lock Manager
options 	NFS_ROOT		# NFS usable as /, requires NFSCLIENT
#options 	MSDOSFS			# MSDOS Filesystem
options 	CD9660			# ISO 9660 Filesystem
options 	PROCFS			# Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options 	PSEUDOFS		# Pseudo-filesystem framework
options 	GEOM_PART_GPT		# GUID Partition Tables.
options 	GEOM_LABEL		# Provides labelization
options 	COMPAT_43TTY		# BSD 4.3 TTY compat (sgtty)
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD4		# Compatible with FreeBSD4
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD5		# Compatible with FreeBSD5
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD6		# Compatible with FreeBSD6
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD7		# Compatible with FreeBSD7
options 	SCSI_DELAY=5000		# Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options 	KTRACE			# ktrace(1) support
options 	STACK			# stack(9) support
options 	SYSVSHM			# SYSV-style shared memory
options 	SYSVMSG			# SYSV-style message queues
options 	SYSVSEM			# SYSV-style semaphores
options 	P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES	# POSIX-style semaphores
options 	_KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options 	PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128	# Prevent printf output being interspersed.
options 	KBD_INSTALL_CDEV	# install a CDEV entry in /dev
options 	HWPMC_HOOKS		# Necessary kernel hooks for hwpmc(4)
options 	AUDIT			# Security event auditing
options 	MAC			# TrustedBSD MAC Framework
options		FLOWTABLE		# per-cpu routing cache

# To make an SMP kernel, the next two lines are needed
options 	SMP			# Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel
device		apic			# I/O APIC

# CPU frequency control
device		cpufreq

# Bus support.
device		acpi
device		eisa
device		pci

# ATA and ATAPI devices
device		ata
device		atapicd		# ATAPI CDROM drives
options 	ATA_STATIC_ID	# Static device numbering

# atkbdc0 controls both the keyboard and the PS/2 mouse
device		atkbdc		# AT keyboard controller
device		atkbd		# AT keyboard
device		psm		# PS/2 mouse
device		kbdmux		# keyboard multiplexer
device		vga		# VGA video card driver
device		splash		# Splash screen and screen saver support

# syscons is the default console driver, resembling an SCO console
device		sc
device		agp		# support several AGP chipsets

# Power management support (see NOTES for more options)
#device		apm
# Add suspend/resume support for the i8254.
device		pmtimer

# PCI Ethernet NICs that use the common MII bus controller code.
# NOTE: Be sure to keep the 'device miibus' line in order to use these NICs!
device		miibus		# MII bus support
device		msk		# Marvell/SysKonnect Yukon II Gigabit Ethernet

# Wireless NIC cards
device		wlan		# 802.11 support
options 		IEEE80211_DEBUG	# enable debug msgs
options 		IEEE80211_AMPDU_AGE # age frames in AMPDU reorder q's
options 		IEEE80211_SUPPORT_MESH	# enable 802.11s D3.0 support
device		wlan_wep	# 802.11 WEP support
device		wlan_ccmp	# 802.11 CCMP support
device		wlan_tkip	# 802.11 TKIP support
device		wlan_amrr	# AMRR transmit rate control algorithm

# Pseudo devices.
device		loop		# Network loopback
device		random	# Entropy device
device		ether		# Ethernet support
device		tun		# Packet tunnel.
device		pty		# BSD-style compatibility pseudo ttys
device		md			# Memory "disks"
#device		gif		# IPv6 and IPv4 tunneling
#device		faith		# IPv6-to-IPv4 relaying (translation)
#device		firmware	# firmware assist module

# The `bpf' device enables the Berkeley Packet Filter.
# Be aware of the administrative consequences of enabling this!
# Note that 'bpf' is required for DHCP.
device		bpf		# Berkeley packet filter

# USB support
device		uhci		# UHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ohci		# OHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ehci		# EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device		usb		# USB Bus (required)
#device		udbp		# USB Double Bulk Pipe devices
device		uhid		# "Human Interface Devices"
device		ukbd		# Keyboard
device		ulpt		# Printer
device		umass		# Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
device		ums		# Mouse
device		rum		# Ralink Technology RT2501USB wireless NICs


# FireWire support
#device		firewire	# FireWire bus code
#device		sbp		# SCSI over FireWire (Requires scbus and da)
#device		fwe		# Ethernet over FireWire (non-standard!)
#device		fwip		# IP over FireWire (RFC 2734,3146)
#device		dcons		# Dumb console driver
#device		dcons_crom	# Configuration ROM for dcons
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 10, 2009)

No apparent trouble there. Did you [cmd=]rm -rf /usr/obj[/cmd] before trying to compile world and kernel? Or else a previous faulty build will keep haunting you.


----------



## TzunTzai (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep, I tried that already.



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> No apparent trouble there. Did you [cmd=]rm -rf /usr/obj[/cmd] before trying to compile world and kernel? Or else a previous faulty build will keep haunting you.


----------



## ale (Sep 10, 2009)

This should not be the source of your problem, anyway it could be a problem (on 7 it was, I don't know if something changed about that)

```
#options 	INET6			# IPv6 communications protocols
options 	SCTP			# Stream Control Transmission Protocol
```


----------



## TzunTzai (Sep 10, 2009)

It could be... I'll go through my kernel in detail when I get home tonight. I'll update once i'm done.

Thanks guys!



			
				ale said:
			
		

> This should not be the source of your problem, anyway it could be a problem (on 7 it was, I don't know if something changed about that)
> 
> ```
> #options 	INET6			# IPv6 communications protocols
> ...


----------



## TzunTzai (Sep 11, 2009)

Removing options SCTP worked. My kernel compiled and installed. However when I reboot I receive a mount error. I'll post the error later today.


----------



## TzunTzai (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok, Here's my KERNCONF and here's the error message. Maybe you guys can make something of it...


```
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s2a
ROOT MOUNT ERROR:
If you have invalid mount options, reboot, and first try the following from
the loader prompt:

     set vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw
```


GENERIC boots just fine with my current /etc/fstab




```
cpu		I686_CPU
ident		KERNEL80

makeoptions	DEBUG=-g			# Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols
	
options 	SCHED_ULE			# ULE scheduler
options 	PREEMPTION			# Enable kernel thread preemption
options 	INET				# InterNETworking
options 	FFS				# Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options 	SOFTUPDATES			# Enable FFS soft updates support
options 	UFS_ACL				# Support for access control lists
options 	UFS_DIRHASH			# Improve performance on big directories
options 	UFS_GJOURNAL			# Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options 	MD_ROOT				# MD is a potential root device
options 	MSDOSFS				# MSDOS Filesystem
options 	CD9660				# ISO 9660 Filesystem
options 	PROCFS				# Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options 	PSEUDOFS			# Pseudo-filesystem framework
options 	GEOM_PART_GPT			# GUID Partition Tables.
options 	GEOM_LABEL			# Provides labelization
options 	COMPAT_43TTY			# BSD 4.3 TTY compat (sgtty)
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD4			# Compatible with FreeBSD4
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD5			# Compatible with FreeBSD5
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD6			# Compatible with FreeBSD6
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD7			# Compatible with FreeBSD7
options 	SCSI_DELAY=5000			# Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options 	KTRACE				# ktrace(1) support
options 	STACK				# stack(9) support
options 	SYSVSHM				# SYSV-style shared memory
options 	SYSVMSG				# SYSV-style message queues
options 	SYSVSEM				# SYSV-style semaphores
options 	P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES		# POSIX-style semaphores
options 	_KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING 	# POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options 	PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128		# Prevent printf output being interspersed.
options 	KBD_INSTALL_CDEV		# install a CDEV entry in /dev
options 	HWPMC_HOOKS			# Necessary kernel hooks for hwpmc(4)
options 	AUDIT				# Security event auditing
options 	MAC				# TrustedBSD MAC Framework
options		FLOWTABLE			# per-cpu routing cache

# To make an SMP kernel, the next two lines are needed
options 	SMP				# Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel
device		apic				# I/O APIC

# CPU frequency control
device		cpufreq

# Bus support.
device		acpi
device		eisa
device		pci

# ATA and ATAPI devices
device		ata
device		atapicd				# ATAPI CDROM drives
options 	ATA_STATIC_ID			# Static device numbering

# SCSI peripherals
device		scbus				# SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device		ch				# SCSI media changers
device		da				# Direct Access (disks)
#device		sa				# Sequential Access (tape etc)
device		cd				# CD
device		pass				# Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)
device		ses				# SCSI Environmental Services (and SAF-TE)

# atkbdc0 controls both the keyboard and the PS/2 mouse
device		atkbdc				# AT keyboard controller
device		atkbd				# AT keyboard
device		psm				# PS/2 mouse
device		kbdmux				# keyboard multiplexer
device		vga				# VGA video card driver
device		splash				# Splash screen and screen saver support

# syscons is the default console driver, resembling an SCO console
device		sc				# Need
device		agp				# support several AGP chipsets

# Power management support (see NOTES for more options)
#device		apm
# Add suspend/resume support for the i8254.
device		pmtimer

# PCI Ethernet NICs that use the common MII bus controller code.
# NOTE: Be sure to keep the 'device miibus' line in order to use these NICs!
device		miibus				# MII bus support
device		msk				# Marvell/SysKonnect Yukon II Gigabit Ethernet

# Wireless NIC cards
device		wlan				# 802.11 support
options 	IEEE80211_DEBUG			# enable debug msgs
options 	IEEE80211_AMPDU_AGE 		# age frames in AMPDU reorder q's
options 	IEEE80211_SUPPORT_MESH		# enable 802.11s D3.0 support
device		wlan_wep			# 802.11 WEP support
device		wlan_ccmp			# 802.11 CCMP support
device		wlan_tkip			# 802.11 TKIP support
device		wlan_amrr			# AMRR transmit rate control algorithm

# Pseudo devices.
device		loop				# Network loopback
device		random				# Entropy device
device		ether				# Ethernet support
device		tun				# Packet tunnel.
device		pty				# BSD-style compatibility pseudo ttys
device		md				# Memory "disks"
#device		gif				# IPv6 and IPv4 tunneling
#device		faith				# IPv6-to-IPv4 relaying (translation)
device		firmware			# firmware assist module

# The `bpf' device enables the Berkeley Packet Filter.
# Be aware of the administrative consequences of enabling this!
# Note that 'bpf' is required for DHCP.
device		bpf				# Berkeley packet filter

# USB support
device		uhci				# UHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ohci				# OHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ehci				# EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device		usb				# USB Bus (required)
#device		udbp				# USB Double Bulk Pipe devices
device		uhid				# "Human Interface Devices"
device		ukbd				# Keyboard
device		ulpt				# Printer
device		umass				# Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
device		ums				# Mouse
device		rum				# Ralink Technology RT2501USB wireless NICs

# FireWire support
#device		firewire			# FireWire bus code
#device		sbp				# SCSI over FireWire (Requires scbus and da)
#device		fwe				# Ethernet over FireWire (non-standard!)
#device		fwip				# IP over FireWire (RFC 2734,3146)
#device		dcons				# Dumb console driver
#device		dcons_crom			# Configuration ROM for dcons
```




Isn't there a way to disable any firewire (fwe, fwip) drivers at boot?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 12, 2009)

Try with 'device atadisk' added?


----------



## ale (Sep 12, 2009)

Can you try disabling firewire stuff from GENERIC without removing other parts?


----------



## TzunTzai (Sep 12, 2009)

doh! Thats probably it!




			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Try with 'device atadisk' added?


----------



## TzunTzai (Sep 12, 2009)

KERNEL80 compiled... But no luck with iwn or ndis 



```
drm0: [ITHREAD]
in_scrubprefix: deletion failed
msk0: link state changed to DOWN
msk0: link state changed to UP
pid 1122 (perl5.8.9), uid 0 inumber 53 on /: filesystem full
pid 1122 (perl5.8.9), uid 0: exited on signal 6
pid 1123 (perl5.8.9), uid 0: exited on signal 6
no match for _aulldvrm
no match for KeBugCheck
no match for KeRegisterBugCheckReasonCallback
no match for KeDeregisterBugCheckReasonCallback
ndis0: <Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN> mem 0xf4600000-0xf4601fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci8
ndis0: [ITHREAD]
ndis0: NDIS API version: 5.1
ndis0: NDIS ERROR: 40001b7c (unknown error)
in_scrubprefix: deletion failed
msk0: link state changed to DOWN
msk0: link state changed to UP
ndis0: NDIS ERROR: 40001b7c (unknown error)
0#
```


```
0# ifconfig
msk0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=10a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,TSO4>
	ether 00:23:8b:55:1f:a5
	inet 192.168.1.69 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
ndis0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:22:fa:00:6f:52
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
```


----------



## TzunTzai (Sep 12, 2009)

On a good note, my Belkin wifi usb card is kinda working again...


```
0# ifconfig
msk0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=10a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,TSO4>
	ether 00:23:8b:55:1f:a5
	inet 192.168.1.69 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
ndis0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:22:fa:00:6f:52
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
rum0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:22:75:4d:5e:43
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect <adhoc> (autoselect <adhoc>)
	status: no carrier
0#
```



```
0# /etc/rc.d/netif start
Starting wpa_supplicant.
ioctl[SIOCG80211, op 98, len 32]: Invalid argument
ELOOP: remaining socket: sock=5 eloop_data=0x28407140 user_data=0x2840e040 handler=0x8069f40
/etc/rc.d/wpa_supplicant: WARNING: failed to start wpa_supplicant
Starting Network: lo0 msk0 rum0.
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
msk0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=10a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,TSO4>
	ether 00:23:8b:55:1f:a5
	inet 192.168.1.69 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
rum0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:22:75:4d:5e:43
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect <adhoc> (autoselect <adhoc>)
	status: no carrier
0# ifconfig rum0 up
0# ifconfig rum0 up scan
ifconfig: unable to get scan results
0#
```


----------



## TzunTzai (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok. I'm guessing I should focus now on this...


```
no match for _aulldvrm
no match for KeBugCheck
no match for KeRegisterBugCheckReasonCallback
no match for KeDeregisterBugCheckReasonCallback
ndis0: <Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN> mem 0xf4600000-0xf4601fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci8
ndis0: [ITHREAD]
ndis0: NDIS API version: 5.1
ndis0: NDIS ERROR: 40001b7c (unknown error)
0#
```


What the heck is "_aulldvrm", "KeBugCheck", "KeRegisterBugCheckReasonCallback"...


```
ndis0@pci0:8:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x12018086 chip=0x42328086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Carte Intel WiFi Link 5100 AGN (Intel WiFi Link 5100)'
    class      = network
```

and ...


```
0# ifconfig ndis0 
ndis0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:22:fa:00:6f:52
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
```

An attempt to scan... 


```
0# ifconfig ndis0 up
0# ifconfig ndis0 up scan
ifconfig: unable to get scan results
0#
```


----------



## richardpl (Sep 13, 2009)

Have it ever come up to your mind to read manual and to notice that on 8.0 wireless is configured in different way.


----------



## TzunTzai (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes... somewhat. I did reference the handbook @ FreeBSD Handbook 31.3 Wireless Networking which wasn't quite up to date. And the man pages for wireless, rum, ndis, and iwn which didn't quite tell me what I needed to know. VLAN was actually what I need to know... which was referenced right here!!!! Humm... I googled "freebsd 8.0 wireless" earlier in the week... guess I must not have read the posts in detail. 

Anyhow! Thanks everyone! Problem solved... kinda! I'm able to get my Belkin Wireless USB Adapter working again with the following settings...

/boot/loader.conf

```
if_rum_load="YES" (It's actually in my kernel)
if_vlan_load="YES"
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
# Wireless config for rum0
vaps_rum0="wlan0"
wlans_rum0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```
 

however, ndis0...

```
# Wireless Config for ndis0
vaps_ndis0="wlan0"
wlans_ndis0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

Completely crashed my system!




			
				richardpl said:
			
		

> Have it ever come up to your mind to read manual and to notice that on 8.0 wireless is configured in different way.


----------



## richardpl (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/developers-handbook/kerneldebug.html

Could you post bt for the start.

Or complete textdump.


----------



## TzunTzai (Sep 19, 2009)

Ugh, been busy @ work. I'll get around to it!




			
				richardpl said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/developers-handbook/kerneldebug.html
> 
> Could you post bt for the start.
> 
> Or complete textdump.


----------



## epopen (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello...

I had been install FreeBSD 8 RC1 amd64 on my TOSHIBA M800 laptop
And complier kernel (kernel configure file 'device msk' include)
But I can't drive Marvell 88E8040T Gigabit ethernet controller and Intel Wifi Link 5100 AGN controller....
Please help me...

Thanks you very much...


----------



## TzunTzai (Oct 22, 2009)

Sry everyone, been real busy @ work amongst other things. I'll get back to troubleshooting when I get some time.


----------



## aragon (Oct 22, 2009)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-net/2009-October/023485.html


----------



## TzunTzai (Oct 23, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-net/2009-october/023485.html



sweet!


----------



## TzunTzai (Oct 24, 2009)

No luck.


```
ioapic0: Assuming intbase of 0
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
pcib0: <MPTable Host-PCI bridge> pcibus 0 on motherboard
pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1800-0x1807 mem 0xf4000000-0xf43fffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel GM45 SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: detected 131068k stolen memory
agp0: aperture size is 256M
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf4400000-0xf44fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
uhci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1820-0x183f irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: LegSup = 0x003b
usbus0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1840-0x185f irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
uhci1: LegSup = 0x0010
usbus1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1860-0x187f irq 19 at device 26.2 on pci0
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
uhci2: LegSup = 0x0010
usbus2: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci2
ehci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf4a04000-0xf4a043ff irq 19 at device 26.7 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus3: waiting for BIOS to give up control
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
hdac0: <Intel 82801I High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xf4800000-0xf4803fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20090624_0136
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci7: <PCI bus> on pcib2
mskc0: <Marvell Yukon 88E8040T Fast Ethernet> port 0x3000-0x30ff mem 0xf4500000-0xf4503fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci7
msk0: <Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon FE+ Id 0xb8 Rev 0x00> on mskc0
msk0: disabling jumbo frame support
msk0: Ethernet address: 00:23:8b:55:1f:a5
miibus0: <MII bus> on msk0
e1000phy0: <Marvell 88E3016 10/100 Fast Ethernet PHY> PHY 0 on miibus0
e1000phy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
mskc0: [FILTER]
pcib3: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.5 on pci0
pci8: <PCI bus> on pcib3
pci8: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
uhci3: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1880-0x189f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
uhci3: LegSup = 0x203b
usbus4: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci3
uhci4: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x18a0-0x18bf irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci4: [ITHREAD]
uhci4: LegSup = 0x0010
usbus5: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci4
uhci5: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x18c0-0x18df irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci5: [ITHREAD]
uhci5: LegSup = 0x0010
usbus6: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci5
ehci1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf4a04400-0xf4a047ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus7: EHCI version 1.0
usbus7: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
pcib4: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci10: <PCI bus> on pcib4
pci10: <serial bus, FireWire> at device 1.0 (no driver attached)
pci10: <base peripheral, SD host controller> at device 1.2 (no driver attached)
pci10: <mass storage> at device 1.3 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ATA controller> port 0x18f8-0x18ff,0x180c-0x180f,0x18f0-0x18f7,0x1808-0x180b,0x18e0-0x18ef,0x1810-0x181f irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
atapci1: <Intel ATA controller> port 0x1c50-0x1c57,0x1c44-0x1c47,0x1c48-0x1c4f,0x1c40-0x1c43,0x1c30-0x1c3f,0x1c20-0x1c2f irq 19 at device 31.5 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata5: [ITHREAD]
cpu0 on motherboard
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 6110a2306000a23
device_attach: est0 attach returned 6
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1 on motherboard
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 6110a2306000a23
device_attach: est1 attach returned 6
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
pmtimer0 on isa0
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0c01> can't assign resources (memory)
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> at port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 pnpid PNP0b00 on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 pnpid PNP0303 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <INT0800> can't assign resources (memory)
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xd0000-0xd0fff,0xdf000-0xdffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ata0 at port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 irq 14 on isa0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1 at port 0x170-0x177,0x376 irq 15 on isa0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0c01> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <INT0800> can't assign resources (memory)
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus7: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ad4: FAILURE - SET_MULTI status=51<READY,DSC,ERROR> error=4<ABORTED>
ad4: 61057MB <Kingston SSDNow V Series 64GB B090428a> at ata2-master UDMA33
unknown: timeout waiting for read DRQ
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <Intel> at usbus5
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen6.1: <Intel> at usbus6
uhub6: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
ugen7.1: <Intel> at usbus7
uhub7: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus7
unknown: timeout waiting for read DRQ
GEOM: ad4s1: geometry does not match label (255h,63s != 16h,63s).
acd0: DVDR <TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633P/TO01> at ata3-master UDMA33
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa)
pcm0: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #2 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Root mount waiting for: usbus7 usbus6 usbus5 usbus4 usbus3 usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub6: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus7 usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus7 usbus3
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub7: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen7.2: <Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.> at usbus7
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s1a
ipfw2 initialized, divert loadable, nat loadable, rule-based forwarding disabled, default to deny, logging disabled
iwn0: <Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 5100> mem 0xf4600000-0xf4601fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci8
iwn0: MIMO 1T2R, MoW, address 00:22:fa:00:6f:52
iwn0: [ITHREAD]
iwn0: 11a rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
iwn0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps
iwn0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
iwn0: 11na MCS: 15Mbps 30Mbps 45Mbps 60Mbps 90Mbps 120Mbps 135Mbps 150Mbps 30Mbps 60Mbps 90Mbps 120Mbps 180Mbps 240Mbps 270Mbps 300Mbps
iwn0: 11ng MCS: 15Mbps 30Mbps 45Mbps 60Mbps 90Mbps 120Mbps 135Mbps 150Mbps 30Mbps 60Mbps 90Mbps 120Mbps 180Mbps 240Mbps 270Mbps 300Mbps
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:22:fa:00:6f:52
iwnfw-5000: could not load firmware image, error 2
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: could not load firmare image "iwnfw-5000"
iwn0: iwn_init_locked: could not read firmware, error 22
iwnfw-5000: could not load firmware image, error 2
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: could not load firmare image "iwnfw-5000"
iwn0: iwn_init_locked: could not read firmware, error 22
```


----------



## paradox (Oct 24, 2009)

possible fixx


----------



## bschmidt (Oct 24, 2009)

Yep, that should fix it.

Code got committed to HEAD by rpaulo@ btw.


----------



## TzunTzai (Oct 25, 2009)

Uhhh... I have NO IDEA how to apply a patch =P

Can someone please advise? 

Thanks!


----------



## bschmidt (Oct 25, 2009)

You might just fetch http://techwires.net/~bschmidt/patches/freebsd/iwn/iwn-20091024.tar.gz and extract it over the existing sources. And either rebuild your kernel or just the modules.


```
cd /usr/src/sys/modules/iwnfw
make clean && make obj && make && make install
cd /usr/src/sys/modules/iwn
make clean && make obj && make && make install
```


----------



## epopen (Oct 25, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-net/2009-October/023485.html


I used it on my FreeBSD 8.0-RC1 and add "device iwn" and "device msk" in kernel configure file.

```
cpu		HAMMER

options 	GEOM_PART_GPT
options 	GEOM_LABEL
options 	COMPAT_43TTY
options 	COMPAT_IA32
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD5
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD6
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD7
options 	KTRACE
options 	STACK
options 	SYSVSHM
options 	SYSVMSG
options 	SYSVSEM
options 	P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES
options 	_KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING
options 	PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128
options 	KBD_INSTALL_CDEV
options 	HWPMC_HOOKS
options 	AUDIT
options 	MAC
options		FLOWTABLE
options 	SMP
device		cpufreq
device		acpi
device		pci
device		ata
device		atadisk
device		atapicd
options 	ATA_STATIC_ID
device		scbus
device		da
device		ses
device		atkbdc
device		atkbd
device		psm
device		kbdmux
device		vga
device		splash
device		sc

device		miibus
device		msk

device		wlan
options 	IEEE80211_DEBUG
device		wlan_ccmp
device		wlan_tkip
device		wlan_amrr
device		iwn

device		loop
device		random	
device		ether
device		tun
device		pty
device		gif
device		faith
device		firmware

device		bpf

device		uhci
device		ehci
device		usb
device		uhid
device		ukbd	
device		ulpt
device		umass
device		ums

device		firewire
device		sbp
device		fwe
device		fwip
device		dcons
device		dcons_crom
```
After complier, install, reboot.
System had been recognize Intel wifi 5100.
Under is "dmesg -a" result

```
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8400  @ 2.26GHz (2261.01-MHz K8-class CPU)
Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x10676  Stepping = 6
 
ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL  CRESTLNE>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 1
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <TOSQCI TOSQCI00> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x18> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1800-0x1807 mem 0xf4000000-0xf43fffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf4400000-0xf44fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
uhci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1820-0x183f irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: LegSup = 0x0f30
usbus0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1840-0x185f irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
 |
ehci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf4a04800-0xf4a04bff irq 19 at device 26.7 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
pci0: <multimedia, HDA> at device 27.0 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
mskc0: <Marvell Yukon 88E8040T Fast Ethernet> irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci7
mskc0: 0x4000 bytes of rid 0x10 res 3 failed (0, 0xffffffffffffffff).
mskc0: unknown device: id=0xff, rev=0x0f
device_attach: mskc0 attach returned 6
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.5 on pci0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
iwn0: <Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 5100> irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci8
iwn0: 0x2000 bytes of rid 0x10 res 3 failed (0, 0xffffffffffffffff).
iwn0: could not allocate memory resources
device_attach: iwn0 attach returned 12
uhci3: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1880-0x189f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
uhci3: LegSup = 0x0f30
usbus4: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci3
uhci4: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x18a0-0x18bf irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci4: [ITHREAD]
uhci4: LegSup = 0x0f10
usbus5: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci4
uhci5: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x18c0-0x18df irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci5: [ITHREAD]
uhci5: LegSup = 0x0f10
usbus6: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci5
ehci1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf4a04c00-0xf4a04fff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus7: EHCI version 1.0
usbus7: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci10: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
fwohci0: <1394 Open Host Controller Interface> mem 0xff501000-0xff501fff,0xf4700000-0xf47007ff at device 1.0 on pci10
fwohci0: [ITHREAD]
fwohci0: OHCI version 1.10 (ROM=0)
fwohci0: No. of Isochronous channels is 8.
fwohci0: EUI64 00:1b:24:00:01:1e:77:92
fwohci0: Phy 1394a available S400, 1 ports.
fwohci0: Link S400, max_rec 2048 bytes.
firewire0: <IEEE1394(FireWire) bus> on fwohci0
fwe0: <Ethernet over FireWire> on firewire0
if_fwe0: Fake Ethernet address: 02:1b:24:1e:77:92
fwe0: Ethernet address: 02:1b:24:1e:77:92
fwip0: <IP over FireWire> on firewire0
fwip0: Firewire address: 00:1b:24:00:01:1e:77:92 @ 0xfffe00000000, S400, maxrec 2048
sbp0: <SBP-2/SCSI over FireWire> on firewire0
dcons_crom0: <dcons configuration ROM> on firewire0
dcons_crom0: bus_addr 0xb5abc000
fwohci0: Initiate bus reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: BUS reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: node_id=0x00000000, SelfID Count=1, CYCLEMASTER mode
pci10: <base peripheral, SD host controller> at device 1.2 (no driver attached)
pci10: <mass storage> at device 1.3 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel AHCI controller> port 0x1818-0x181f,0x180c-0x180f,0x1810-0x1817,0x1808-0x180b,0x18e0-0x18ff mem 0xf4a04000-0xf4a047ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
atapci0: AHCI v1.20 controller with 4 3Gbps ports, PM not supported
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xd0000-0xd0fff,0xdf000-0xdffff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
firewire0: 1 nodes, maxhop <= 0 cable IRM irm(0)  (me) 
firewire0: bus manager 0 
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus7: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ad4: 238475MB <TOSHIBA MK2552GSX LV010M> at ata2-master SATA150
acd0: DVDR <MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ862AS/1.50> at ata3-master SATA150
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
GEOM: ad4: partition 3 does not start on a track boundary.
GEOM: ad4: partition 3 does not end on a track boundary.
GEOM: ad4: partition 2 does not start on a track boundary.
GEOM: ad4: partition 2 does not end on a track boundary.
GEOM: ad4: partition 1 does not start on a track boundary.
GEOM: ad4: partition 1 does not end on a track boundary.
GEOM: ad4s3: geometry does not match label (255h,63s != 16h,63s).
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
usbd_set_config_index:523: could not read device status: USB_ERR_SHORT_XFER
ugen3.2: <JMicron> at usbus3
umass0: <MSC Bulk-Only Transfer> on usbus3
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
ugen7.2: <Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.> at usbus7
umass0:1:0:-1: Attached to scbus1
ugen4.2: <vendor 0x08ff> at usbus4
Invalid command operationSMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!

Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s3a

/dev/ad4s3a: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ad4s3a: clean, 6153771 free (78091 frags, 759460 blocks, 1.0% fragmentation)
/dev/ad4s3d: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ad4s3d: clean, 50265614 free (30 frags, 6283198 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
Starting Network: lo0.
```
But had been error message(Intel wifi 5100AGN and Marvell 88E8040T)
After Google search.
The problem cause by ACPI maybe(Freebsd can't configure(driver) pci-pci bridge correct in ACPI mode).
I tried disable ACPI
   1.BIOS: But Toshiba M800's BIOS haven't any ACPI argument. I can't disable.
   2.Kernel configure file: comment "device acpi"
     complier install reboot...
     System hang-up!! Because can't mount root file system.
     Even I keyin "ufs:/dev/ad4s3a" correct root file system point in rescue mode, Still load fail.
I don't know why disable ACPI cause root file system mount fail.
All of problem is TOSHIBA M800 specifical problem maybe.

Thanks every one.


----------



## bschmidt (Oct 25, 2009)

Please use iwn-20091024.tar.gz.

Do you have the same is issues with a GENERIC kernel? With or without acpi_toshiba loaded?


----------



## epopen (Oct 26, 2009)

bschmidt said:
			
		

> Please use iwn-20091024.tar.gz.
> 
> Do you have the same is issues with a GENERIC kernel? With or without acpi_toshiba loaded?


Thanks..
1.GENERIC kernel same problem
2.Before complier without acpi_toshiba
  Today, I had been add acpi_toshiba in configure file
  But still problem... Same problem

Thanks you


----------



## MellowCat (Oct 26, 2009)

bschmidt said:
			
		

> Yep, that should fix it.



Ace!!!

I'm up and running on first compile and load of iwn modules.

Thanks all for the hard work.

Running a Lenovo T500 with Intel 5100 agn - a super laptop which needs a super OS - thanks again super developers!

/K


----------



## poulecaca (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all,
First of all think you for this post, which help me get a iwn0 in my ifconfig.
But I get another problem when I'm doing a ifconfig iwn0 scan I get this error :
ifconfig : unable to get scan results

So I searched on google and I found that I have to configure rc.conf and add this line :
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"

But when I'm running a reboot I get this error :
wlans_iwn0 : not found.

So anyone have a guess.
Thanks,
Remi

ps : I'm totally new in FreeBSd (first install)
ps : Sorry for my bad english, i'm french.


----------



## bschmidt (Oct 27, 2009)

You are probably missing an entry in /boot/loader.conf

```
if_iwn_load="YES"
```
If this file does not exist, create it. With that an the entry in rc.conf you've already made, you should be able to do

```
ifconfig wlan0 scan
```


----------



## poulecaca (Oct 27, 2009)

> You are probably missing an entry in /boot/loader.conf
> 
> ```
> if_iwn_load="YES"
> ```


No I've done this.

But I was running on Freebsd RC1 and I've just upgraded for a RC2 and now it's working fine !

Thanks guys !

Remi,


----------



## vermaden (Oct 27, 2009)

poulecaca said:
			
		

> I've just upgraded for a RC2 and now it's working fine !



Plain RC2 without any other patches and its working fine?


----------



## bschmidt (Oct 28, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Plain RC2 without any other patches and its working fine?



+ iwn(4) from HEAD I guess


----------



## poulecaca (Oct 28, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Plain RC2 without any other patches and its working fine?



No of course I've used this patch http://techwires.net/~bschmidt/patches/freebsd/iwn/iwn-20091024.tar.gz

But now I havn't got any issue with wlans_iwno in my /etc/rc.conf


----------



## vermaden (Oct 28, 2009)

@poulecaca

Ok, thanks for info.


----------



## TzunTzai (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm going to have to give RC2 a try. I'm still having trouble with iwn.


----------



## epopen (Nov 29, 2009)

I had been install 8.0-Release...
But can't drive still
The problem is ACPI with TOSHIBA maybe
I had been feed back to FreeBSD core team

Thanks you.


----------



## pvgrol (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi,
regarding Toshiba (and probably other laptops having similar issues - may be related to Phoenix bios) I had the same problems with a Satellite P300 (recent model PSPCCE-04F00C), no wired (Marvell Yukon 88E8040T) or wireless (Intel 5100) network interface. All due to the BIOS clearing resources and FreeBSD not able to allocate PCI resources behind a bridge.

Attached patch worked for me, after building a new kernel:
[CMD="patch_and_build"]
# cd /usr/src/sys/dev/acpica
# patch -p0 < pcib_pci.patch
# cd /usr/src
# make kernel KERNCONF=<your-configuration>
# shutdown -r now
[/CMD]
Now all is working with 8.0-RELEASE/amd64, both wired and wireless networking. For the latter you need a recent revision from the iwn repository (revision 26 is working fine for me).

FreeBSD ts01.pims.net 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Mon Dec 21 00:10:19 CET 2009     pim@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64


```
mskc0: <Marvell Yukon 88E8040T Fast Ethernet> irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3                                                                                                   
msk0: <Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon FE+ Id 0xb8 Rev 0x00> on mskc0                                                                                                    
msk0: disabling jumbo frame support                                                                                                                                          
msk0: Ethernet address: 00:23:8b:65:fe:7f                                                                                                                                    
miibus0: <MII bus> on msk0                                                                                                                                                   
e1000phy0: <Marvell 88E3016 10/100 Fast Ethernet PHY> PHY 0 on miibus0                                                                                                       
e1000phy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto                                                                                                             
mskc0: [FILTER]
```


```
iwn0: <Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 5100> irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2                                                                                                              
iwn0: MIMO 1T2R, MoW, address 00:22:fa:1e:96:64                                                                                                                              
iwn0: [ITHREAD]                                                                                                                                                              
iwn0: 11a rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps                                                                                                       
iwn0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps                                                                                                                                  
iwn0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
```

Happily surfing now from the sofa


----------



## epopen (Jan 3, 2010)

pvgrol said:
			
		

> Hi,
> regarding Toshiba (and probably other laptops having similar issues - may be related to Phoenix bios) I had the same problems with a Satellite P300 (recent model PSPCCE-04F00C), no wired (Marvell Yukon 88E8040T) or wireless (Intel 5100) network interface. All due to the BIOS clearing resources and FreeBSD not able to allocate PCI resources behind a bridge.
> ....
> Happily surfing now from the sofa


Thanks you very much...
My LAN card work fine !!
Can report the patch to FreeBSD dev ACPI team?
Thanks you very much.


----------



## pvgrol (Jan 3, 2010)

epopen said:
			
		

> Thanks you very much...
> My LAN card work fine !!
> Can report the patch to FreeBSD dev ACPI team?
> Thanks you very much.



That's not needed as it's a known work around   AFAIK this should be handled by the ACPI and PCI drivers, but obviously is not. 
For reference see:
PR (x86): http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=135070
Hack: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-acpi/2008-May/004905.html

So I am not the author - just a happy user!


----------

